# Taliaferro Roll Call 2012



## Ace1313

Let's get it going again. We had 4 (2 does, 2 bucks) killed I believe and one big giant missed. Introduced lots of new people to hunting the last several years at the farm and it has been getting better the last several years. Look forward to food plotting and trail cams.


----------



## djackson67

Same here, 1 Doe 3 Buck off our place.
Going to try and change it up a little on our place and put some spring/summer plots for the first time in 4 or 5 years and pray for no more drought. 
Will be interested to see if Stumpy survided another year.


----------



## GarrettD

Well we shot 2, two 9pts one which was a good buck and the other was alittle smaller but it was my brothers 3rd deer so he was happy with it.  
Were going to try to get our property burned and start planting some food plots and build some stands during the off season. We saw a good many deer this year, hopefully it will get even better next season.


----------



## j_seph

I heard Twin Buck shot 4 deer not sure what but no big ones


----------



## Ace1313

Headed down Friday for a weekend of relaxing.  Going to get some cameras out and walk the plots looking for any sheds.  I am mainly trying to get the ThunderChickens on cam to see what we have to work with this year.


----------



## jksilverado

I am heading down Friday afternoon as well. We are going to do some work around camp, Cut some firewood, and check out some cameras.


----------



## sutton1

First year hunting taliaferro can't wait


----------



## mbrowland

Headed down this weekend as well.   Looking forward to treasuring hunting for sheds in the food plots and walk the property line.


----------



## Ace1313

sutton1 said:


> First year hunting taliaferro can't wait



Welcome to the fire!! I might jump on the mower and do some lane trimming while I can see.  More than likely we will just be hanging out and decompressing.  I haven't been on the farm since before Christmas I think.  

Plan on refreshing my mineral sites this weekend.

I typically use bagged trace mineral.
bagged white salt
Deer Cane
mix a little more comercial stuff in as well.  (Record rack) haves some leftover from this past summer. I will also put a Biologic rock on top of the pile and sweeten with molasses.

Been hearing great stuff about Lucky Buck minerals might save a site that has not been getting used as well and dope it up.

Safe weekend to all rolling in down there.  Going to be breaking out the deer sausage and steak for the meals.  Nothing like it!

Turkey season being around the corner feel free to keep a bird total going for the season.  I am interested to see how well the hatch was in this area.  I am thinking it was great because of the cicada hatch last year and personal sightings during the summer and fall.


----------



## Ace1313

I did not hear any turkeys but, did see two hens during the weekend.  The wind was brutal all day Saturday.

The plots are still showing good usage and I walked several trails and did not find a shed.

Great Weekend anyway!!


----------



## mbrowland

Besides the weekend being windy, it still was great.    Walked th property, checked cameras and feeders.     No sheds  found.   Had a few yotes on the camera and found some spots where they had a feast on some deer.     We need everyone  to shoot those yotes , while out huniting.    Oh, I have a couple of beavers working on Stevens Creek as well.


----------



## 2-shot

We found one shed this weekend


----------



## Ace1313

I pulled one camera and had a handful of does and a spike. No sheds yet for me.


----------



## Ace1313

Have my buddy heading down this weekend with his family.  He is going to put out some more feed and pull the card (first timer, hope he does it right) from a camera that should have some birds on it.  I also have a couple local guys out listening for birds the next several weeks so we will have an idea of what is going on down there.


----------



## 2-shot

The turkeys were gobbling like crazy about 3 weeks ago


----------



## Ace1313

Headed down Friday for the weekend. Will try to run and gun my place as well as a couple on the Hancock line as well. Good luck and wear snake chaps if you hot them I am sure they will be crawling with this warm weather.


----------



## Ace1313

Killed a double opening afternoon. Both two year old birds. Stalked to the edge of a plot I saw a hen going into. I saw the fan couple calls both birds came in to and ate a face full. Not a lot of gobbling only heard two gobbles.


----------



## Ace1313

Any turkey reports from this past weekend? Be at the farm Thursday night. Going to hunt Friday I have one tag left kinda want to save it for a Cherokee bird but the old saying bird in hand is better than two in the bush will be my motto.


----------



## Ace1313

Had an awesome hunt on Friday. Heard two gobblers on the roost. Hens where in a tree 75 yards from me they pitched down at my feet ol' gobbler snuck in to 25 yards from me. Only problems was there was a big brush pile between us and he walked off with no shot offered.


----------



## Ace1313

The birds where getting after it last weekend.


----------



## mountainraider68

Now that turkey season is over anybody else trying to manage some yotes in Taliaferro?


----------



## Ace1313

I have never had much luck hunting them in the spring or summer.  I will continue to ride with the gun in the truck to eradicate everyone that I can.  My brother killed two almost a third one during Novemeber last year.


----------



## Chestnut

*Questions ???*

For  all the Taliaferro co.  hunter's  ???
 I hunted  off 278 out of Union Point and off 77  up by the fire tower  ( back in the good old s days  77-86 )  land was loaded w/ deer and turkeys   back then ////////
   anyone  hunt or live around  44  and sandy cross road and Quaker spring roads????
  any good deer around little river ????
   how about the turkeys  ?????
  going this weekend to check out a club 
 just looking for any info  good or bad  
 pm's would be great 
 thanks   chestnut


----------



## mountainraider68

yeah just prayin a few fawns survive at least! Sorry chesnut im not around union point to often.


----------



## mountainraider68

Anyone planted summer food plots yet? If so how are they doing


----------



## Ace1313

Probably be about two more weeks before I get mine in the ground. Tractor issues and time being the reason. I also like having my sorghum ripe during bow season.


----------



## bufordderrick

*Snakes!*

Went down to the club yesterday to do a little work. Today before I came home I ran up on a big rattler. I almost stepped on it. We killed it and on the way out saw another one. They are out! Everybody be careful out there.


----------



## mountainraider68

I'm heading down this wknd I'll have my 40 with me to deal with those boogers!!! Do they hit that sorghum pretty hard I had I summer mix with that stuff in it?


----------



## Ace1313

I planted it a couple of years ago it ripened during the week and the deer cleaned it out. I like it for cover as well as the deer feel safe walking out before dark. Seen 11 deer a gobbler and covey of quail the last day down there. Will be back next week once my parts come in to mow and plow.


----------



## Ace1313

Just spent several days mowing at the farm. Saw several deer, turkeys, and quail. It is getting dry down there hopefully it will rain soon planning to plant soon.


----------



## Ace1313

Saw six deer last night while finishing mowing. Also Stumpy is back!! I will load some pictures soon.


----------



## mountainraider68

Yeah lets see those pics of him! planted 2 acres of soybean and IC peas. Just praying for rain at this point


----------



## Ace1313

Here he is.


----------



## mountainraider68

Gha hes gonna be a HOSS for sure. He has that mass on him to


----------



## Ace1313

He has 6-8 more weeks to grow!


----------



## mountainraider68

hes gonna be nasty for sure!


----------



## mountainraider68

Had a few apples left over from the trees at the house and decided to throw them out at the club. Had deer eating em up on trail cam but we had a nasty guest. A hog came by to eat apples first time seeing them any where near my club any one else seeing them around?


----------



## koyote76

i have alot of family land in taliaferro/wilkes and im there all the time. we have always had hogs since the 80s. i hunt them with my dogs all over the state of ga. so if any of yall want to get the hogs off your property or just have a good time with dogs, just let me know.

pm for my contact information, im hunting every week somewhere in the state.


----------



## Ace1313

Look at the newest pictures I put up in trail cam a couple of new guys.


----------



## 2-shot

Those are some nice bucks.  The club I'm in off hwy 44 is covered in hogs.  I mainly joined it to run my hog dogs but now I'm curious if we have any nice bucks on the club


----------



## Ace1313

Only have seen two hogs on my place. One my brother shot with a bow we never recovered and one on camera a couple years ago.


----------



## mbrowland

I have about 4 at my place.   We got about a 350lb running the creek bed.   Ace he might be running between us.....


----------



## mbrowland

*Bacon*

Here are some pics of the hugs running up and down the creek bed!


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Heading to camp tomorrow. Have to go see what the thieves have done to the place


----------



## Ace1313

That is a huge hog. Jeff, you guys get broke into? I am moving back from NC this weekend so I won't get out there until next weekend. Going to plow a little when I get there if the soil has moisture in it.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

I have been told that someone yanked all of the wiring out of the campers and trailers, just generally tore stuff up.

I will advise after my visit.


----------



## mbrowland

That hog is big we just another picture of another big hog.    My buddy is down there this weekend I
End and I will head down next weekend .    Hopes to then out the bacon.     Ace let's try to meet up.


----------



## Ace1313

Sounds good. I will let you know for sure when I will be down. I am getting fired up about this season. Couple nice deer on the farm and some great deer seen on my lease.


----------



## mbrowland

Yes, I am counting the days for bow season too.   We have been seeing a big improvement on the population this year.    Especially, since we started an aggressive campaign against yotes and cats and other varmint.    I will send you a message ace.


----------



## mbrowland

*big un*

another hog pic


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Camp visit went well! They stole some electric cords, but mine wasn't one of the trailers that they hit.

Neighbors are getting pics of some huge hogs!


----------



## Ace1313

That's good about your trailer sorry about the rest of the guys. How did it look down there? Wet or dry? I am sure the hogs will eventually wind up at my place. Good thing I keep the rifle handy.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Lot's of rain today and everything is real green. All this growth should help with finishing off some good racks!


----------



## mbrowland

We have been getting some steady rain weekly over the last few weeks.   The ground should turn up nice.   I want to spray some round p on a few plots next week end.


----------



## mountainraider68

Man those are some big pigs just hope they dont find there way to my place.


----------



## mbrowland

If your near a creek, stream or river they will be visiting.


----------



## Ace1313

Sorry guys didn't get to the farm until Sunday evening. Saw a couple hogs crossing 22 just below the BP store. Had a few deer pictures didn't have corn out. Seen 6 deer and three turkeys. Going back down soon to spray the plots.


----------



## djackson67

Long time guys, How's everyone?
been taking a break from the outdoor thing, but ready to hit it soon.
Ace, Glad to see Stumpy again this year. He's looking good.


----------



## mbrowland

Headed down this week for a long weekend.


----------



## ButcherTony

been hunting there for years..heres a 10 I hope to get


----------



## 2-shot

That's a nice buck, I'm planning on going down this weekend to put some cams out and possibly let my dogs catch some hogs


----------



## dawg

seeing a few bucks...the property next to us was cut....any insight dealing with this gent... any isight with this would be appreciated...we have 225 acres and do not know what to expect...any insight is appreciated....

we have also had two cameras taken in the last two months...sux! anybody else had this problem?


----------



## ButcherTony

dawg said:


> seeing a few bucks...the property next to us was cut....any insight dealing with this gent... any isight with this would be appreciated...we have 225 acres and do not know what to expect...any insight is appreciated....
> 
> we have also had two cameras taken in the last two months...sux! anybody else had this problem?


 somebody stole our gate in the last 2 weeks


----------



## mbrowland

Dang - stolen cameras and gates.    Sorry to hear that fellas.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Getting on the road to head that way in a few minutes. We were notified yesterday that they were going to start clear cutting our place. 

They informed us of the start date as "today" and the finish date "around the gun opener". 

Got to pull 4 or 5 of my ladder stands, 2 box stands, and secure camp. 

8 of 14 plots are in the affected area. Anybody tried planting in late October?


----------



## smitty

*Planting*

We have learned to plant later than most every year,too early the army worms work your plots over and the plants are way too high when the animals start to use in November. I like to plant mid October so the plots are going great around the time all of the acorns are gone and the rut is kicking in good. Gives me amble time to get all my plots mowed,disked,plowed and ready for feterlizer and seed. Last year I planted last week of October worked out great as we dont hunt the plots and they came out good with the rain and warm November tempts... Good Luck


----------



## Ace1313

Great trip to the farm. Rained off and on with a good storm Saturday night. Saw 6 deer and 16 turkeys this weekend. Sprayed all the food plots ready for bow season after next trip. Got some really good trail cam pics.


----------



## 2-shot

I put up a camera over my hog feeder, but forgot my sd cards for cams that I wanted to put on deer trails.  The river bottom thickets are getting hammered by deer with tracks and trails everywhere.  The persimmon trees are hanging full on our club !


----------



## Ace1313

I have some great deer on camera this summer. At least three bucks over 4 1/2 and three between 3-4. Couple of really studs mixed in as well.


----------



## jksilverado

Headed down on Friday. Got a lot of work to do to get ready for the season. Hopefully I can bring back some nice pics also.


----------



## mountainraider68

^^^x2


----------



## Ace1313

Check the trail cam section to see the deer we are going after this season.  Titled Stud and Meet Palmer.

Have a safe weekend everyone!!


----------



## Ace1313

Headed down tomorrow night to get bow plots in and check the cams.


----------



## Ace1313

Well a ling and productive weekend behind me. Got the plots in and waiting in some rain. Seen several deer, turkey and quail this weekend. Pictures seemed to have slowed a little as it appears deer are beginning to change patterns. Stumpy already has a full winter coat I imagine next photo of him will be hard horned.


----------



## mountainraider68

Well is anybody gonna be down in Tali. on the 8th to sling on arrows?


----------



## jksilverado

I will be down thee doing some work. Might sling an arrow if time permits and weather is good.


----------



## j_seph

Ace them are some nice bucks. Hopefully they will stick to your side. Just hate TBHC is shooting all that walk. If ya need a tag team partner on stud it Palmer you got my number.


----------



## Ace1313

I will be down after opening weekend going to my lease opening weekend.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

We will have a crowd down on the opener for work day. We put the plots in on the bow opener. Might get a hunt or 2 in.

Come on by!


----------



## djackson67

Headed down this weekend to get the camper ready, check out my Bow stand and try to relax a little.


----------



## Ace1313

Went down Friday night and grabbed my feeders and moved them to my SWGA lease. Feeling really good about my plots!!! They are all up and growing after a week. 

Bucks are shedding on my place with all but Stumpy and a wide 9 still holding on. Palmer is getting a pass this year as he is very young and one more year he will be a giant. Looks like I will be down mid-week opening week to hunt next week until the weekend. 

Sat on the peanut field at my lease last night saw 25 deer and one giant in velvet so the hunt is on!!


----------



## Ace1313

Good Luck this weekend everyone be safe.


----------



## mountainraider68

Anybody stuck a deer in tali yet?


----------



## GarrettD

Planning on going down next weekend to get alittle work done and hopefully hunt alittle bit. Anyone have any luck this weekend?


----------



## Jeff Phillips

We put in 7 plots on Saturday.

The timber crew has started cutting some of the hardwoods. Checked to oak tops that were on the ground and they are loaded with acorns!

Persimmons are ripe early this year and should start hitting the ground in the next week or so.

It appears the muscadines have already dropped. The ground was covered with them a couple of weeks ago and there were none this weekend.

Found a couple of early scrapes and 1 nice rub!

I have some surgery tomorrow, so I am out of commission until ML. Get em boys!


----------



## Ace1313

Big Taliaferro Buck down on Truck Buck!! Looks like first P&Y.


----------



## mbrowland

Nice buck that was put in the truck buck. Wonder what area of the county this person is hunting?


----------



## djackson67

Where's the link to the Truck buck? want to see the Tali buck.


----------



## LonePine

Here ya go.  Pretty nice Taliaferro buck, love the drop tine.  May have to register with the GON magazine site to look at it

http://www.gon.com/page.php?id=125&p=view&contestentry_id=6038


----------



## sutton1

The deer is also on obsession kill thread and the 2012 bow kill thread on the 1st page


----------



## djackson67

Thanks guys, found it.
anyone heard how Jeff P is doing? noticed his last post he was having surgery.
Hopefully he'll chime in soon.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Got out of the hospital today. I'm real sore and moving slow, but I'm moving!

Had an umbilical hernia fixed last year and the mesh failed. Problem was every time I lifted anything it tore again. It had to be fixed. They replaced it with an 8" X 5" mesh yesterday. 8 lathroscopic holes in my belly.

I will be in a ground blind with the X-Bow in 3 weeks or so and should be up a tree by the rut.


----------



## Ace1313

Speedy Recovery!!! Headed down Friday for the first hunt for Stump. Hopefully, he will poke his head out.


----------



## Dang Yankee

I'm headed out tomorrow to hang stands, scout a bit, and pull my camera card (same club as djackson).  Hopefully will have some shots of some of ACE's bucks.  We'll see.  

This cool weather is making me itch for season!


----------



## djackson67

Wife and i will be there Saturday -Sunday, put in a few plots, do an afternoon hunt/ maybe Sunday morning and try to relax a little.

DYank, watch your step down there, lot's of big rattlers been seen this year, cooler weather will bring them out to Sun..L&M will be down sometime mid day Friday.

JeffP, take care of yourself and get well soon!


----------



## Ace1313

First sit of the season resulted in zero sightings. Did have turkeys around me. Got some new pictures of Stump I will add when I get back to my computer.


----------



## ButcherTony

going to try to go down sun...not sure yet,seen nothing sat and sun last week


----------



## Ace1313

Saw s spiker last night. I think I picked a good spot this morning but the dang pumping house is driving me crazy. Still scouting out a good spot to sit for tonight. I don't want to push into the buck hotspot to early. Going to hunt the fringes for a little longer.


----------



## Ace1313

Well it was a good weekend. Zero morning movement for me. Probably could have sat longer but it is still a long season. I saw five deer in five hunts most of them last night.


----------



## djackson67

I only sat Sunday Morning and didn't see anything. good weekend though, did some bush hogging and plowed a few spots but had some tractor issues, so just kind of relaxed most of the time with the Wife.


----------



## djackson67

okay ACE, lets see Stumpy pics....
Jeff, how you feeling Bud?


----------



## Jeff Phillips

I feel like William Wallace on the rack

I am coming along slowly. As long as I can behave myself and not over do I will be OK. Was on the deck at sunrise this morning and the air felt and smelled like deer season! My neck is swelling up to match my belly


----------



## How2fish

Jeff Phillips said:


> I feel like William Wallace on the rack
> 
> I am coming along slowly. As long as I can behave myself and not over do I will be OK. Was on the deck at sunrise this morning and the air felt and smelled like deer season! My neck is swelling up to match my belly



Jeff hope you get better soon!


----------



## Ace1313

Here he is boys all cleaned up.  We will be passing Palmer this year as he will be a stud daddy next year.  The Wide 9 on the other hand is a 4 year old and will be busted if he comes out.


----------



## Ace1313

If you notice the wide 9's mouth you can see where he has been eating his velvet. He shed his velvet in about 9 hrs.
Anyone want to guess Stump's score? I am thinking 150's


----------



## djackson67

Ace1313 said:


> If you notice the wide 9's mouth you can see where he has been eating his velvet. He shed his velvet in about 9 hrs.
> Anyone want to guess Stump's score? I am thinking 150's



HE's a hoss, but thinking maybe not quite 150. bout 145ish.
Won't be long they'll be busting up the bacholer group. get in there and get him before he changes his pattern.


----------



## taliaferrohardwood

140" max


----------



## Ace1313

Saw 17 deer over the weekend. The mornings are still dead at my place. The deer started moving at 5 and they kept it up until dark. The deer are hammering the food plots and established clover plots. My brother saw probably 10-15 deer as well and got our first kill of the season a nice mature doe. 

Stump walked out Friday evening about 800 yds from the stand I was in talk about a tease. Looking at his rack he is an 11 Pt and I am eager to put him down. He has big mass measurements looks like the plots and minerals are helping.


----------



## djackson67

lot of deer for around there now-a-days.
you know Taili don't have any deer anymore!! LOL

Jeff, i hear you're back in the woods, glad your able to.
it'll be another 2 weeks before i can get down.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Yep! 1st hunt of 2012 today!

It's a ground blind with a X-Bow, with a buddy to cock the bow before the hunt and drag my deer, but I'm in the woods!


----------



## djackson67

Jeff Phillips said:


> Yep! 1st hunt of 2012 today!
> 
> It's a ground blind with a X-Bow, with a buddy to cock the bow before the hunt and drag my deer, but I'm in the woods!



Now that's a good Buddy right there! LOL
should be a good afternoon for ya, shoot straight.


----------



## ButcherTony

i got a doe sunday about 6:30pm
seen 6pter...they where on the white oaks


----------



## djackson67

Not much movement on ours. 1 member saw 5 Saturday Morning.
took my Neice with me for her first Hunt ever, we got to see a group of long beards, so all in all, was fun for her.
got 2 of our plots seeded right before this rain yesterday.
Looking forward to seeing the green opening day.


----------



## bufordderrick

Got the plots in over the weekend. Was told that Tali got a real good soaking ran yesterday. Not like the gully washer we had. Should be good.


----------



## djackson67

*Lumpy*

Well ACE has a Stumpy, i have a Lumpy.
only pic i have of him, just set the cam on a trail as we've opted to not feed them this year in hopes they get back to a normal life of foraging.
ACE, any chance you have a pic of this guy over there?
want a better look at him, big body.


----------



## mountainraider68

Well i got a sneaky!!!  Only pics i got of this guy all year. And none this year hope he made it


----------



## Ace1313

Will look and see if I have any. I am having a hard time telling by looking on this phone. I will check over later. Not hunting my place until muzzleloader season. Taking my younger cousin out trying to get him his first.


----------



## djackson67

Ace1313 said:


> Will look and see if I have any. I am having a hard time telling by looking on this phone. I will check over later. Not hunting my place until muzzleloader season. Taking my younger cousin out trying to get him his first.



Sounds good, i'll be down then too, may ride over and meet ya Saturday night...and see what you dropped if i hear the cannon go off. 
Have you heard or seen any lower dairy activity?
i don't think they bow hunt, but usually have their plots in by now, their road on the property line between us hasn't been traveled in a while.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

I'll be down Friday through Sunday for ML


----------



## Ace1313

djackson67 said:


> Sounds good, i'll be down then too, may ride over and meet ya Saturday night...and see what you dropped if i hear the cannon go off.
> Have you heard or seen any lower dairy activity?
> i don't think they bow hunt, but usually have their plots in by now, their road on the property line between us hasn't been traveled in a while.



I haven't seen much activity but did hear a 4 wheeler over there about two weeks ago. I hope they get over there and stir it up right before rifle. They can run the deer on us.   going to bust out the .243 for the cousin he is 13 and starting to get the hunting bug. Not sure if we will be there for the morning or not depends on my family obligations. Pretty fired up about my place this year. The plots are the best I have put in about 4 years and we are actually seeing deer. Amazing what happens when you only allow two does a year off 260 acres. The best thing is the 250 next to me has grown into a huge thicket that will help keep some people from slipping in there.


----------



## j_seph

Ace1313 said:


> I haven't seen much activity but did hear a 4 wheeler over there about two weeks ago. I hope they get over there and stir it up right before rifle. They can run the deer on us.   going to bust out the .243 for the cousin he is 13 and starting to get the hunting bug. Not sure if we will be there for the morning or not depends on my family obligations. Pretty fired up about my place this year. The plots are the best I have put in about 4 years and we are actually seeing deer. Amazing what happens when you only allow two does a year off 260 acres. The best thing is the 250 next to me has grown into a huge thicket that will help keep some people from slipping in there.


Ya know ya still got 2 or 3 that does!!!


----------



## Ace1313

Getting Really Fired up about taking my cousin hunting this weekend. Going to the homecoming football game on Froday then headed to the farm. Picked up my brother's 243 it is good to go. Hopefully by 10 am on Saturday we are celebrating a first deer.


----------



## djackson67

I know how ya feel, i get more excited for the youngsters than i do for myself..Good luck to him! My youngest decided he wanted to go this weekend, unfortunately, we won't be down until 9 that morning,
will do a mid-day, then go back for the afternoon hunt but have to leave out that night. Might try to ride over around 1 or 2 if that's okay..???


----------



## Ace1313

Here is an old 8 that I would love to see. Dana, this is the deer you asked about.


----------



## djackson67

very possible, his front mid shoulder area looks a little small for his size and age,,,, like there was a section taken out. plus the way he's holding it.
who know's. but it's as he descibed.
Hope to see ya Saturday. best of luck to your Cousin!.


----------



## mountainraider68

Anybody hunt with an Ole smoke pole today?


----------



## Ace1313

Seen four today. One was a goodun at daylight. Too far and to early for a young hunter. He at least saw him, his words not mine. Great day.


----------



## mountainraider68

Ace1313 said:


> Seen four today. One was a goodun at daylight. Too far and to early for a young hunter. He at least saw him, his words not mine. Great day.



My little cousin had the exact same day! Seen 4 couldnt get the shot off at a little 6 point. But he was happy just to see something


----------



## Ace1313

Well headed home. Seen 10 gobblers this morning that's it. Twin Buck shot something this AM. We got two ground blinds put up for next trip also cleaned up a couple shooting lanes. The scrapes are popping up along all the fields.


----------



## djackson67

Hey Kirk, sorry i didn't make it over, had to help my in-laws move a stand so "Nana" could hunt it next week, then got back in to camp and rebuilt our skinning Pole.
had one youngster get his first Deer, scrappy 4 pt, but we was happy for him. Way to go Wyatt.
Sat with his Uncle, This was his first hunt ever sitting in a stand, 1st deer, 1st buck and the last one to use our 30 year old skinning pole.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Had a great weekend in camp!

Woods are full of scrapes and rubs getting ready. Looks like the rut will be on time!

Saw 6 on Saturday, 3 AM and 3 PM. Watched a forkhorn spar with a young 8.

Sunday AM was slow. Saw a doe in the new cut eating acorns off the oak tops laying around.

Hunted the Oglethorpe property Sunday afternoon, saw 5 does/fawns and 3 pigs.

Planning to be back Thursday in time for the evening hunt!


----------



## bufordderrick

Mr. Phillips, when do you expect the Tali rut to get going. Thanks for the insight.         Derrick


----------



## Ace1313

Headed down!! Going to bow hunt tomorrow and pull the 7 WSM out for Saturday. Very confident that my brother or I will lay eyes on one of the big ones. Might go in and hunt the bow stand the wide 9 walked by last week in the morning but, I am also thinking of sitting the upland pines that deer cruise between feed and bed. Good luck and shoot straight everybody.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

bufordderrick said:


> Mr. Phillips, when do you expect the Tali rut to get going. Thanks for the insight.         Derrick



Looks like it will be right on time based on the sign I'm seeing. I have my vacation scheduled for 11/3 - 11/11.


----------



## GarrettD

Heading down now. Going to try and get my buddy his first deer in the morning. Can't wait, should be a good weekend. Good luck y'all!


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Slow on our club today. Lot's of little bucks and a few does seen.

A buddy of mine stoped by mid-day and woke me up from my nap to show me the buck he shot this morning. It was a a real nice 9 with a couple of stickers. Incredible mass, good width, and some awesome tine length. 7"+ bases, 12"+ G3's, held it's mass all the way out!

I am sure it will net in the 160's! He is very private and I won't post the pic without his permission, but it was an incredible buck for our county and proves his management plan can produce awesome results!


----------



## Ace1313

Well we are headed out. I am actually headed to SWGA to hunt. Saw 9 deer half of them being small bucks. I think my brother saw 7. Nothing big seen. 

Great job to your buddy Jeff! Went to the cooler on Saturday and saw one good 8 and a pile of 1 1/2 yrs old deer. Kinda sad but whatever floats your boat I guess.  Be back next week with my NC boys.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Passed a 15" 8 this morning. 8" 2's, 5" 3's, light on mass. Needs another year.


----------



## mountainraider68

I cant count all the scrapes i seen this wknd but no does in heat quite yet!


----------



## GRIZZLY63

*Best year ever so far on our place.*

Well Sunday morning my old man seen big boy chasing a doe then 3 other bucks right behind them no shot available. my oldest son muzzleloader Sunday shot 2 does and a six pointer that was chasing. my youngest shot a little doe this sat evening.


----------



## dp02431

We hunt near crawfordville and we killed 2 good bucks this past weekend. both were behind does, but not chasing too hard. One had 10 1/2 inch g2's and about 7 inch g3's.. the other was just a little smaller. Saw other bucks around and following does. looking forward to this weekend, hopefully they are chasing hard. anyone else seen the same around the same area?


----------



## dp02431

http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/598838_4731885623456_2090367169_n.jpg 

http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc6/247313_4873118831840_1915792017_n.jpg

the first image is an old 9 pt I shot this saturday on 10/20 in oconee county. First deer with my new bear bow. the second image is the head of my little brothers deer I talked about earlier that was killed on our club in Taliaferro. I wouldnt have normally shot the deer in the first picture, but the deer is older and not very big, and it was my first with my new bow, and it was not on manageable land


----------



## djackson67

Welcome to the Roll call DP.
No chasing, but they were on the move this past weekend.
it'll still be a few weeks before it hits. Nov 3rd through the 10th should be prime.
We need Rain, and colder temps down there bad.


----------



## Ace1313

Well boys just got in from my lease in SWGA. Had a good three days of hunting. Saw 24 deer (pretty slow for there) and two where good bucks. Passed a 3 yr old 8 on Sunday night and last night I passed on a mid 130's 10. Still kinda thinking I should have shot but we have some bigger ones on camera and it is very early there. One of my good friends put down a mid 140's on Sunday night. 

Will be headed down Friday so I can get a hunt in and everything ready for my NC boys. Hoping this cooler weather will get the bigger bucks up and moving. Going to be posted up in "The BigTop" stand as much as possibly for the next several weeks. We saw 7-8 different goods bucks out of it last year. Stump was missed from this spot last year. 
Good luck and shoot straight! Anyone puts a good'un down chime in.


----------



## bufordderrick

Saw a few small buck over the weekend and several of does with little ones. Did a little scouting and saw some good sign and a lot of acorns. I'm with you djackson I think the weather change next week should be what pushes the bucks over the edge. Good luck everybody!


----------



## LonePine

Heading down to Ace's farm tomorrow morning for a long weekend hunt.  Can't believe it but this weekend will be my first time in the Taliaferro woods so far this year. Looks like the weather is gonna be a little warm but should be really nice.  Good luck to everyone and be safe out there.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

I am heading down noon tomorrow.

Ya'll stop by and I'll show you the pics of the giant 9.


----------



## dylankd22

Here is a decent 9 point we have at our club. 
http://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee362/dylankd22/bartsdeercam001.jpg
http://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee362/dylankd22/bartsdeercam009.jpg
http://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee362/dylankd22/leighs317.jpg
http://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee362/dylankd22/bartsdeercam006.jpg


----------



## Ace1313

Long Live Stumpy!! He is down!! Six year old beast got him at 7:30. Brute!!!


----------



## j_seph

Ace1313 said:


> Long Live Stumpy!! He is down!! Six year old beast got him at 7:30. Brute!!!


 finaly


----------



## djackson67

*Stumpy..RIP*

HEre ya go Kirk. Congradts again man!!!


----------



## j_seph

nice


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Ace1313 said:


> Long Live Stumpy!! He is down!! Six year old beast got him at 7:30. Brute!!!



Talked to Ace several times this morning and he is on cloud 9!

Congrats on a great quest for a great buck!

Management works!


----------



## djackson67

i did too,, i think his voice was 3 levels higher than normal.
mine would be too. LOL
Jeff, let us know the score when ya measure him up.
wish i could see him in person.


----------



## hicktownboy

Way to go Ace!  Been hearing you talk about this beast for a couple of years! Glad you put him on the ground!


----------



## j_seph

djackson67 said:


> i did too,, i think his voice was 3 levels higher than normal.
> mine would be too. LOL
> Jeff, let us know the score when ya measure him up.
> wish i could see him in person.


Only way I knew who he was (caller ID)sure didn't sound like himself


----------



## djackson67

ACE- When you find time, it'd be cool to see your pics every year of Stumpy since '09. i think i may have some too.


----------



## djackson67

anyone want to try his score before jeff measures?
i'm thinking 157 gross, 142 net.


----------



## jpatton

Nice deer congrats


----------



## Rem270

*New to Talliaferro*

Hey guys, I am new to county hunting North of C-ville.  Congrats to Ace and his great buck.  Our place has great promise and I hope to connect this year.  I've got tons of pig pictures and what looks like a bear!!! Take a look, one with him circled in red and a picture on nothing to compare it with.


----------



## sutton1

great deer


----------



## dp02431

If thats a bear, Ill be watching my self in talaiferro more often haha. Going to camp tomorrow afternoon and sunday. Let us know what y'all see


----------



## j_seph

Rem270 where abouts are you at down there?


----------



## Jeff Phillips

I had my hands on him and  scored him. Great buck!

I'll let Ace post up the score...


----------



## LonePine

Couldn't be happier for Ace. He's put a lot of time, money, and effort into that deer and I'm glad it all fell into place yesterday morning. Ace will post the score but it came within 2" of what he and I guessed yesterday.  We did some celebrating last night and feeling a little rough in the stand this morning.

Outside of yesterday's excitment, things have been very slow. Two shots heard last night and only a handful this morning. Seen 2 yearlings this morning but that's it. Can't figure out what pattern the deer are on right now and when they are moving. Congrats again to Ace and you deserve it man.


----------



## Ace1313

Thanks guys still on cloud 9. He grossed 147 3/8. Great big stud of a buck.


----------



## Rem270

j_seph said:


> Rem270 where abouts are you at down there?



Our club is a few miles north of Crawfordville, not far from AH Stephens Park.


----------



## bufordderrick

Congrats Ace on a great deer!


----------



## Deerhunter12454

Rem270 which road you off?


----------



## dp02431

Had decent weekend in the woods despite the wind and moon... Good  amount of deer saw including one big buck chasing does, but the guy was hunting with his bow and it was too far. How was everyone else's weekend hunting?


----------



## Deerhunter12454

Saw a doe Friday around 6:15 no shot. That's all I saw.


----------



## dawg

went down mid day Fri and left this am....saw no deer.....crazy!

still seeing deer on my trail cameras...all night


----------



## Jeff Phillips

My Nephew killed his personal best, nice 9 point.

Bro-in-law killed a 4 1/2 year old 8 that's rack didn't match his body. He was stinking and his hocks were stained down his legs.

I saw a buck Saturday evening that may be a shooter, but couldn't get him judged befor he got into some thick stuff.


----------



## djackson67

Would of loved to be down this past weekend, but not too disapointed from the reports you guys are giving, and the wind kicking the last 2 days would of made it miserable.
at any rate, ramping up for a weeks vacation down there coming up.
can not wait.!!!!!


----------



## Ace1313

Just pulled out the gate. My buddy got him a 8 Pt. One of my "Brat Pack" 2 yr olds. Fired up for him, his best deer ever. He also saw the Wide 9 last night. He was shook up when he came out at 300 yds then cruised away from him. Lots of does and small bucks seen. Going to be right down there soon.


----------



## Deerhunter12454

I don't know what's up. I have two trail cameras out but only pictures of bucks is a small spike( when I say small I mean an inch or two) and that's it.


----------



## sutton1

goin down saturday morning cant wait its been 3 weeks since we been in our stands it should be awsome


----------



## Rem270

I'm going this weekend and can't wait.  Going to pull a long weekend and spend all day in the stand each day.


----------



## Ace1313

Guys, I posted the Saga of Stumpy on the Stumpy is down thread.  I also added a couple of photos.  Enjoy! Still fired up from this past weekend.  Will be headed back down soon.


----------



## hunter eric

My friends grandson killed a BEAST in Cville yesterday.
Big 12!!

Rut is on and they are looking! The 12 pt was his second BIG buck in the past week!


----------



## djackson67

hunter eric said:


> My friends grandson killed a BEAST in Cville yesterday.
> Big 12!!
> 
> Rut is on and they are looking! The 12 pt was his second BIG buck in the past week!



See if ya can dig up some pics of them.


----------



## hunter eric

djackson67 said:


> See if ya can dig up some pics of them.



I have the pics....just dont know if I should post since it's not my son / grandson or deer.


----------



## djackson67

Well fellow Hunters... It's that time of year we've been waiting for.
My neck is starting to swell....Looking forward to getting down there for a week. best of luck to all and Be Safe.
I'll chime back in on here on the 12th and hope to have something to show.
Kirk and Jeff, y'all have my # lets meet up in between hunts.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

I am getting dailey updates on the timber arson that is happening in T County over the last 10 days. As dry as it is it's a wonder this has not gotten out of hand!

A guy in a black ford pickup is setting fires in our area! He was seen from a stand and the police have his description.

He set another fire last night on 22 just north of town!

If you see a black ford truck get the tag and report it!


----------



## djackson67

Wow, first i've heard of it, Thanks for letting us know. we'll keep an eye out for sure and will call our nieghbor down there, he runs one of the postal routes so he's bound to run across him.

wonder what his motives are? other than just being an idiot.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

They suspect he is a hunter who lost his lease to a property sale. It appears he is targeting private tracts.

WE NEED RAIN!


----------



## Ace1313

Heard all the commotion on Last weekend will keep my eyes peeled.


----------



## djackson67

My contact down there said the same thing, But didn't know about the one set last night.
Hope they catch this guy and lots of rain soon.


----------



## dylankd22

Just killed a good 9 pointer. Will put pics up Sunday when I'm home. Out cruising at 630 this evening.


----------



## sutton1

coming down saturday am to hunt will look for the truck


----------



## dylankd22

My dad let About a 16 inch 8 pointer walk. Good mass and width, just no tine length.


----------



## djackson67

Congradts dylandkd.
I'll be down Sat. a.m. with my 2 boys, Hoping to put my youngest on his first.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

I am taking next week off for the rut. Heading down in the morning, Sat and Sun in Tali, Mon and Tues in Taylor, Wed through Sun back in Tali.

Plan to spend some time on my Oglethorpe cub too!

My favorite week of the year! Something BIG is going to die


----------



## hunter eric

hunter eric said:


> My friends grandson killed a BEAST in Cville yesterday.
> Big 12!!
> 
> Rut is on and they are looking! The 12 pt was his second BIG buck in the past week!



here is the pic


----------



## djackson67

Nice!
Tali is stepping up on big bucks.
Good luck to everyone this weekend, and be safe!


----------



## dylankd22

If someone would like to post the picture of the buck i shot yesterday evening for me I'd appreciate it. I can text them to you. Send me a private message.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

dylankd22's buck!


----------



## dylankd22

Thanks Jeff!


----------



## GarrettD

On the way down now. Just me and my dad for the weekend, should be a good one. Good luck everybody!


----------



## Jeff Phillips

dylankd22 said:


> Thanks Jeff!



Your welcome!

Nice buck, git you another1!


----------



## jksilverado

Congrats to all with the big bucks. I hunted all day yesterday,had a doe with a fawn playing within 15 yards. I passed waiting for a big one and came home empty handed. 2 members down to hunt tomorrow, hope they have better luck.


----------



## Ace1313

Nice buck Dylan. Saw a 2 yr old 6 Pt last night and a skunk. Bow hunting hoping for a beast. About to head out.


----------



## 2-shot

Seen several deer Thursday evening, a little bit of chasing also.  only saw 4 fawns yesterday evening.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

One of our members killed the Big 6 at 10:30 this morning! Pics to follow!

The old bucks are crusing.


----------



## dawg

could not make down this weekend....anybody have any luck...taking some time off starting Fri...hope I did not miss it...good luck to everyone.


----------



## Rem270

Was down this week, still seeing does with fawns.  No chasing seen by any of the 11 folks in our camp.  Should start any day now.


----------



## Rem270

hunter eric said:


> here is the pic




Goodness that's a great buck!!  What part of C-ville does he hunt?  Was the deer chasing??  Whats the story?


----------



## hunter eric

Rem270 said:


> Goodness that's a great buck!!  What part of C-ville does he hunt?  Was the deer chasing??  Whats the story?



Good story really......was in a 15' stand and the wind was blowing like crazy so they decided to get out of the stand and in a ground blind. When walking from the stand to the blind a coyote stepped out so they shot it (100 yards away from the blind). Even though they just shot a yote they decided to go ahead and get in the blind and hunt.
30 minutes later this brute trailed a doe out of pines and across a opening in a dirt road.


----------



## Ace1313

Locked down the last several days at my farm. Seeing fawns and small bucks, no does or older deer. Should open back up the next day or so.


----------



## Back Log

The big six is DEAD!  Congrats to Mason Waters on a fine trophy. He tagged him saturday morning at about 10;15 working towards some does along a clearcut edge.This is Mason's first  buck at our club. Congrats again on a Great deer Bud!


----------



## 2-shot

I'd like to know how far he travels because we have some like him on our club.  Nice buck, congratulations


----------



## Bookie

Heading down Monday morning and gonna stay till Friday. Will let y'all know how it goes


----------



## mountainraider68

How much chasing yall seeing so far?


----------



## Ace1313

My brother heard a fight on Wednesdat. He then saw the chase. He passed on a 115 in 8 Pt that was 3. Been seeing alot of deer myself but no chases or bucks older than 2. Have had deer in bow range pretty much every sit.


----------



## sutton1

Goin down next week to hunt can't wait got pics of a big 10


----------



## Jeff Phillips

I bailed out of Tali. All signs on our place say the rut is over??? Had the timber guys drive back into my stand at 7:00 this morning and start cutting hardwoods.

I drove back to Taylor this afternoon. Saw 17 does and fawns.


----------



## ButcherTony

supposed to cut ours in 2 weeks


----------



## dawg

wow Jeff...you think it is over...I got caught with work last weekend...going tomorrow until wed...let me know your thoughts pls


----------



## mountainraider68

Jeff Phillips said:


> I bailed out of Tali. All signs on our place say the rut is over??? Had the timber guys drive back into my stand at 7:00 this morning and start cutting hardwoods.
> 
> I drove back to Taylor this afternoon. Saw 17 does and fawns.



Guess it all depends on your deer but about 6:20 this morning watched a monster 12 point walk past at about 40 yards. Nose to the ground taking his time. To dark to see him through my scope. About 20 mins later had a nice 8 point walk out, following the same trail. Decided to take him my first buck this year. Then 10 mins later had a small 6 follow. The 8's tarsals were just starting to get wet and neck not swelled at all. No chasing as of yet??? If any thing where im at, I believe its a little later than usual this year. They have still been working scrapes at my place.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

All our scrapes are full of leaves. The does are back with the fawns. Got reliable reports of does and bucks eating together in food plots with no harassment. Looks like it's done in our part of the county. May be a few more that come in here and there, but the peak is done.


----------



## Ace1313

My brother passed another 3 yr old 8 chasing a doe yesterday. I saw only one deer and my other guest saw three. Yesterday, was one of the worst days I can remember done here. Probably heard 10 shots all day.


----------



## mountainraider68

Im at the top of Tali just out of Oglethorpe on 22, maybe were a little ways off. After rut do yall ever see as many big bucks out and about in the day light?


----------



## GarrettD

Slow weekend, only saw one deer all weekend. Only 4 seen the whole weekend on our place.


----------



## hicktownboy

mountainraider68 said:


> Im at the top of Tali just out of Oglethorpe on 22, maybe were a little ways off. After rut do yall ever see as many big bucks out and about in the day light?



You arent far from me at all.  I am just out of Philomath off 22. We have land in Oglethorpe and Taliaferro.  Last year I saw several bucks in the first week of December out and about looking for does.  A young 8 point was pushing does around and grunting on Dec. 8th.


----------



## mountainraider68

hicktownboy said:


> You arent far from me at all.  I am just out of Philomath off 22. We have land in Oglethorpe and Taliaferro.  Last year I saw several bucks in the first week of December out and about looking for does.  A young 8 point was pushing does around and grunting on Dec. 8th.



Yeah man were really close then, Im not 1/2 a mile after passing the Tali sign. Thanks, Good to know!


----------



## buckdog1

Report from one of my members is that he found alot of fresh rubs and very fresh scrapes on our place. We have not seen one buck chase all year.


----------



## djackson67

*Nov 3rd*

Well, had a good week off, started with a great hunt with my boys, to slower than Molasses mid week. story and pic below.
Well, all i can say is me and my boys made a memory that'll we'll never forget.
Dropped my oldest son Rett, off at his stand just before daylight, i was restricting him to a rack, ear to ear, or, twice as high as the ears since he's shot one before. My youngest Brady, hasn't shot one before so i set him up with me in a double stand.
at 8:25, i heard the .308 go off, and thought, oh crap, Rett got a nice one. i got down at 9 and left my youngest to hunt in case we jumped one over him....well, it took until 9:45 to locate blood, he said he hit too far back...Gut Shot.
got my youngest out of the stand to help track though the clear cut (5ft tall sagebrush and pines.
at 10:15, my youngest said "Dad deer!" i looked up and all you could see was a rack shinning in the sun, i said that's him, he ran rigt to left about 70yrds off so i took the shot, he dropped. (i clipped the top of his back and just knocked his breath out.) we walked closer to it and could hear it but couldn't see it, so we waited, about 10 minutes later it decided to get up again and was coming straight towards us. told my youngest to get up on a stump so he could see better.....He neck shot it and dropped it 40ft in front of us...
Brady's first deer,,, but we all took a little credit on it due to the memory and we all got a piece of it. LOL.. Broken 9pt. proud of them for jumping in and gettin dirty, fighting the yellow jackets cleaning it.


----------



## mountainraider68

congrats to your boy!


----------



## dawg

Congrats to you and your family!


----------



## Ace1313

Sounds like a life long memory!!


----------



## djackson67

Headed down for a short hunt Saturday Morning,
getting ready for the Thanksgiving week-end hunt, 2nd wave should hit that week end.


----------



## mountainraider68

Predictions for Thanksgiving week?


----------



## Ace1313

mountainraider68 said:


> Predictions for Thanksgiving week?



Family, food, and fellowship!  Someone may be at my farm but, I am headed south!! Pre rut should be starting on my lease. 

On my place Thanksgiving is dead completely dead. Will try a late season hunt once the deer normalize after the rut and pressure. The processor I use said this has been an extremely off year(weather, moon, rut) choose one.


----------



## djackson67

Ace1313 said:


> Family, food, and fellowship!  Someone may be at my farm but, I am headed south!! Pre rut should be starting on my lease.
> 
> On my place Thanksgiving is dead completely dead. Will try a late season hunt once the deer normalize after the rut and pressure. The processor I use said this has been an extremely off year(weather, moon, rut) choose one.



so grasshopper, if Processor right... Thanksgiving good? LOL
we usually have alot of deer activity around then but it has been a strange year. Gluck down south, hopefully i'll be texting ya tomorrow.


----------



## Ace1313

Hunted Sunday morning. Saw a bobcat three times with the last sighting had her with a kitten. Saw five deer. Three does a spike and a two year old eight pointer. The spike pushed one doe by me and the eight showed up about ten minutes later on the same trail. Good luck everyone hunting over the week.


----------



## sutton1

[/URL.   Got this buck on Nov.15. From the same stand I shot my droptine buck from great year in taliaferro for my first 1.


----------



## Ace1313

Solid buck!!!


----------



## sutton1

Thanks my best year I've had never got 2 wall hangers in 1 season


----------



## mountainraider68

You were right Ace Thanksgiving wk was completely dead.


----------



## Ace1313

I really think they lay up for a week to ten days after the rut. Kinda to catch their breath before the second group of does in a week or so. 

Been slow here as well but started picking up yesterday after the wind moved out. Expecting a great morning!


----------



## Jeff Phillips

My nephew shot a beauty of a 10 on Tuesday. His dad should post the pic here.

Buck was wide and tall, should gross just over 130! Congrats Avery

I hunted Friday through this morning. Hunted the same area all 3 days, 3 hunts with zero sightings, Saturday AM in the wind saw 9. It's hit or miss this time of year.


----------



## jksilverado

I know of a pretty good 8 that got killed at our place. I will post a pic if I get permission from the shooter.


----------



## mountainraider68

jksilverado said:


> I know of a pretty good 8 that got killed at our place. I will post a pic if I get permission from the shooter.



Awesome love to see the pic


----------



## 404

there was a good 8 killed sat at our place and a very good 10 killed sunday


----------



## Ace1313

Great Job on the bucks. Hopefully, we will see the pictures.


----------



## Back Log

*Avery's first "Rack" buck*

My 13yr old son, Avery, connected with his first rack buck last Tuesday evening [Nov.20] right at dark. This beautiful 10pt came cruising by and Avery made him DRT.  Avery's patience has been wearing thin in his search for a rack buck, and I am so proud that his effort was blessed with this awesome buck.


----------



## Ace1313

Great job young man! That is an awesome deer.


----------



## dawg

very nice young man......congrats!


----------



## djackson67

Any reports on the 2nd Rut?
Heard they where ramped back up in Green, fighting and chasing again.


----------



## Ace1313

Got guest going down this weekend. Will try to update their sightings as they relay them.


----------



## djackson67

Several of our members will be there too.
will post if i hear.
may make one last hunt on the 14th and 15th, then done, but plan on making it down alot during the off season.


----------



## Ace1313

Spike and doe seen @ 9:30 by two different guys this AM. Spike fed in plots. Doe was moving through another plot heading to water.


----------



## Ace1313

Doe was seen last night. She was feeding in the plot.


----------



## Ace1313

Hope everyone is doing great! Happy Holidays and be safe out there. Headed down to the farm to put out cameras and fish here in a week. 

I tagged out on a fine SWGA 10 Pt Saturday morning. He grossed 140.5 and is the thickest deer I have ever shot.


----------



## mountainraider68

Anyone spending the last wk in Tali?


----------



## LonePine

Hunted a few times last week between traveling for work.  Stopped by Ace's farm Tuesday afternoon and got a hunt in on the way to SC.  Saw a deer right at dark at the far end of the big foodplot but couldn't make out what it was.

Came back Thursday evening on the way home from SC.  Was in rain all the way from the border to Cville.  Rain started to lighten up so decided to go to the stand.  Got caught in a monsoon on the way to the stand and it didn't let up until 20 minutes before dark.  Stand I was in had a tin roof but rain was blowing sideways and I ended up soaked.  No deer seen.

Hunted Friday morning in a howling wind.  Was constant 15-20 mph with 30 mph gusts.  Kept hoping that the wind would lay down and the deer would start moving but that never happened.  No deer seen again.


----------



## GarrettD

Down for the last time this weekend. We saw a few does and one little buck today. The wind has been bad all day today. Going to try again in the morning for the last time this year. Hopefully they'll be moving


----------



## mountainraider68

Been down since Thursday wind was horrible just about everyday. The moon must have kept the deer moving at night. One doe seen out of 4 days of hunting. Pretty rough guess im done for the season.


----------



## Ace1313

Put out cameras and a little corn to see who survived. I will say the trophy tubers are hammered on my place. Lots of feeding sign. Great season for me and my friends. 

We killed three bucks. 6 yr old 11 Pt, 2 yr old 8 Pt, two does and a button buck. We saw several 3 yr olds that will be studs next year.


----------



## LonePine

Between a busy work and home schedule, I did not get a chance to hunt near as much as I normally do this year.  Did enjoy the few weekends I was able to get out.

Didn't kill a deer this season for the first time since I started hunting and it doesn't bother me one bit.  Had some opportunities but trying to let the population recover and never got a chance at a good buck.  No time in the woods is wasted and already looking forward to next year.  Thanks again to Ace for sharing his farm with me


----------

